# Local registration support needed



## Kishore.b4 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi guys,

Can i get help for local registration anywhere in Germany? I am coming on job seeker visa by end of this month and need help for city registration without accommodation.

Thanks,
Kishore


----------



## wadistance (Aug 3, 2017)

Where will you be staying?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kishore.b4 (Nov 17, 2018)

I have a friend in Amsterdam. So my plan is to stay with him for a few days then move to Germany.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You don't "need" to register in a city until you take up residence there, as far as I know. You'll need to find a place to live, and then you register with the Rathaus. Could be you find a flat in a neighboring town, and then you would register there.


----------



## Kishore.b4 (Nov 17, 2018)

As I understand, I can stay for up to 3 months in another country within the Schengen region. So it won't be a problem if I move to Amsterdam for 90 days without local registration in Germany?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

To do the 90 day thing in another Schengen country I think you need to have first registered for your German residence permit - which I believe requires that you have found a place to reside (and thus registration with the town you'll be living in). 

But maybe someone here can clarify that.


----------

